# LF: 2ft black plastic 1/4" thick.



## Magistrate (Apr 29, 2010)

Looking for any info on where I can buy some 1/4" black plastic panels or black plexi to make some overflows. Was gonna use glass and egg crate but the acrylic would look so much better. Need to be around 24 one dimension and min 12" the other. 

Thanks


----------

